

iFixit Teardown of iPhone 6+ - ChuckMcM
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+6+Plus+Teardown/29206?revisionid=HEAD

======
ChuckMcM
As a bookend to things Apple can manufacture that most startups can't, this is
the teardown of the iPhone 6+. The battery size is impressive as is the
density of components on the PC board.

